
Snippets from ReWork - vin2502
https://vinay-pad.github.io/books/snippets-from-rework.html
======
vin2502
Ideas I liked from the book ReWork
([https://basecamp.com/books/rework](https://basecamp.com/books/rework)) that
can be applied in the context of an engineering team.

